# anybody help me out???



## boxcar (Oct 16, 2005)

my older brothers birthday is coming up. I'm trying to find some older bear broadheads for him. that's the only broadhead he likes. new or used doesn't matter, just as long as they're not damaged. they need to have the screw-in insert. I know I'm asking a lot since they don't make them anymore, but I'm hoping someone might have some laying around not being used.

thanks...


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

those should be easy to find. have you tied ebay


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

You will have a tough time finding Bear Razorheads, even on Ebay, and if you do they are expensive as they are now collectables.

Get him a half dozen Magnus 2 blades and tell him to give them a try, I bet he switches to them. I've been using these in 125 grain for years out of my recurves anmd have killed a fair number of deer with them. They are reasonably priced, tough as all get out, fly great, available, and have a lifetime no questions asked warranty. You can't asked for more in a fixed blade...


----------



## D_Hage (Nov 10, 2004)

IDK, I googled them, and found this....have no idea if this is what you are looking for or not.

http://www.google.com/search?source=ig& ... f9b294c817

nevermind, after doing an image search I think I see the ones you are talking about.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I'm thinking he's asking about the original Bear Razorheads which were made from the 60's on into the late 80's-early 90's, if I recall correctly. They are 2 blade fixed with a slot for a razor blade-like bleeder. They came in 145 grain and later 110 grain as well. The one you googled is the "new" Razorhead that came out a year or two back. Takes a lot or corporate gall to name this poser a Razorhead... :eyeroll:

The orginal Razorhead was the broadhead most of us who began archery before bows had wheels used in our youth. We could go in about any hardware store and buy Bear cedar arrows with Razorheads glued on for like a buck & a quarter back in the 60's & 70's. I have no idea how many of of those broadheads & arrows I lost or wrecked over the years, but the number is substantial. My last hunting using the 110 grain Razorhead was in 93'or 94' I still have a few in my broadhead drawer.

I have a scar on my left thumb tip that cracks open a couple times a year, courtesy of a Razorhead I was sharpening with that tiny plastic handled pull sharpener Bear sold back then. I was 12 when this happened, the handle broke on the downstroke so I ran my thumb down the full length of an already extremely sharp blade, cutting deep enough I could easily see the bone. It should have been stitched back together but not wanting the parents to see & ground me from my bow, my brother & I took turns putting pressure on until it stopped bleeding, then slathered on Carbo-Septic and taped it closed. Took a bit of sleight of hand, so to speak, to keep it from the folks for the couple weeks it took to mend up so it wasn't so visually horrific.

Damn thing is cracked open and about ready to start bleeding right now...


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Look up The Footed Shaft out of Rochester, MN. The owner collects anything and everything Bear. His name is Lamont Granger.

You can also try asking on sites such as Trad Gang (friendliest guys on any forum) or the Leatherwall.

Good luck with your search.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I started bow hunting in 1958. I must have more than a hundred broadheads kicking around the house. I started with those old Bear Razorheads. Then I had to buy adapters to use them with the screw in shafts. I should try mounting them on a board for display. 
I think the ones on the left are what boxcar is looking for.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Plainsman,
Think that Pearson Deadhead is worth a few bucks.Ditto on the Bodkin.You have many of the era classics there but I don't see any Ace Express's.I've got a few but those are very hard to find.Nostalgia,thanks for posting.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

DuckP. wern't you using flint heads when you started out?? oke:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

bearhunter said:


> DuckP. wern't you using flint heads when you started out?? oke:


No fire hardened wood. Rocks were still soft when I and DuckP started bow hunting.  We went to Bedrock High with Fred and Barney.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

Plainsman said:


> bearhunter said:
> 
> 
> > DuckP. wern't you using flint heads when you started out?? oke:
> ...


say hi to Wilma :bop:


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Bearhunter,I and some fire hardened wood tips are coming to your place next week to let the air out of your biggest buck.I suppose if you win the Mandan tourney I won't be able to talk to you-thats alright,I'd rather talk to Denise anyway.
The ancient one.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

seen a big s.o.b tonight Duck. hope ya don't get the fever  actually, i would REALLY like you to shoot that old bitty i sent you pics of. she's like a demon that won't go away. teaching her youngins well to :x i think she's been around since Fred Bear time :rollin: sorry for the thread hijack Boxcar. but i do see those older heads at rummage sales/flea markets quite abit


----------



## jacob321 (Jan 7, 2011)

Try ebay! there should be some.


----------

